# Questions about breeding convicts for feeders



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

is there anything wrong with moving fry to a growout / feeder tank before the parents are done caring for them? 

also does anyone know approximately how long it takes for them to reach a half inch or so?


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

I wouldnt move them before the father is done caring for them unless hes eating the fry/eggs, in that case lower the water to about 2-3" so the fry can get back up/ lower water and add fungal treatment to the water to stop the eggs from gainning fungus and going bad.. but usually after the fry hatch in 2-3 days its only a few more days till they are free swimming and youd have to remove dad anyways.. so to save your self some hassle id personally just keep daddy with them.. as mom should be removed once all eggs are released anyways. The growth rate is diffrent for all spawns and will depend on food and how often water changes are done but im assuming they would be about half an inche around 3 weeks but im not possitive


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

When we had convicts the male was actually taken out as soon as the female would not let him around her cave, sure sign that fry were there or comming. The mother was kept with fry, she seemed to "chew" the flake and spit out for the fry. When fry were eating well on their own, mom was reunited with dad in the 135g and fry stayed in the 33 to grow out. As they got big enough that dad would not eat them, they too were put into the 135 and eventually parents back to the 33 to start the cycle again. To my recollection, it might have take 3 weeks before they were about an inch. Can't remember for sure but one thing i do know, you will never have a shortage of fry.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

the pair might start fighting if you take them all
from my experience with cons i have found that some pairs will fight if the fry are removed but if you leave a few with the parents they will get along fine 
if your breeding for feeders i would remove them while they are still eggs, you still get some fighting unless you get a good pair but it leads to faster egg production 
another thing i have found is fry left with the parents grow faster than separated fry due to near constant feeding (if you watch the parents they will shake just above the substrate to stir up small organisms and other food particles for the fry to eat)
it shouldn't take too long for them to get that size 
i cant tell you exactly how long but more feed, more water changes, and higher temp will grow them faster


----------



## Trinionwheel (Feb 6, 2011)

When i had convicts both parents were raising the fry, no problems at all. The dad always seems to be smiling and the mother never left her pot of frys even when i taken the pot out of the tank.


----------

